# Early Entries (2006 Draft)



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*2006 NBA Draft Early Entries*

2006 NBA Draft Early Entries
_Updated June 19, 2006_​

*JUNIORS:*

*Renaldo Balkman* (F) (South Carolina)
_2005-2006 Stats: 9.6 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 1.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Will Blalock* (G) (Iowa State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 15.4 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 6.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Josh Boone* (F/C) (Connecticut)
_2005-2006 Stats: 10.3 PPG, 7.0 RPG, 0.6 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Ronnie Brewer* (G) (Arkansas)
_2005-2006 Stats: 18.4 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 3.3 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Shannon Brown* (G) (Michigan State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 17.2 PPG, 4.4 RPG, 2.7 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Guillermo Diaz* (G) (Miami [FL])
_2005-2006 Stats: 17.2 PPG, 2.9 RPG, 2.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Quincy Douby* (G) (Rutgers)
_2005-2006 Stats: 25.4 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 3.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Mike Efevberha* (G) (Cal State Northridge)
_2005-2006 Stats: 17.1 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 2.0 APG_

*Thomas Gardner* (G) (Missouri)
_2005-2006 Stats: 19.7 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 1.6 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Alexander Johnson* (F) (Florida State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.2 PPG, 7.4 RPG, 0.7 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Paul Millsap* (F) (Louisiana Tech)
_2005-2006 Stats: 19.6 PPG, 13.3 RPG, 1.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Adam Morrison* (F) (Gonzaga)
_2005-2006 Stats: 28.1 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 1.8 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Danilo Pinnock* (G) (George Washington)
_2005-2006 Stats: 14.5 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 3.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Marcus Slaughter* (F) (San Diego State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 16.5 PPG, 11.0 RPG, 1.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Curtis Stinson* (G) (Iowa State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 19.4 PPG, 5.2 RPG, 5.5 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net

*P.J. Tucker* (F) (Texas)
_2005-2006 Stats: 16.1 PPG, 9.5 RPG, 2.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Marcus Williams* (G) (Connecticut)
_2005-2006 Stats: 12.3 PPG, 3.9 RPG, 8.6 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile


*SOPHOMORES:*

*LaMarcus Aldridge* (F) (Texas)
_2005-2006 Stats: 15.0 PPG, 9.2 RPG, 0.5 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Jordan Farmar* (G) (UCLA)
2005-2006 Stats: 13.5 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 5.1 APG
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Rudy Gay* (F) (Connecticut)
_2005-2006 Stats: 15.2 PPG, 6.4 RPG, 2.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Daniel Gibson* (G) (Texas)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.4 PPG, 3.6 RPG, 3.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Kyle Lowry* (G) (Villanova)
_2005-2006 Stats: 11.0 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 3.7 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Patrick O'Bryant* (C) (Bradley)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.4 PPG, 8.3 RPG, 0.8 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Leon Powe* (F) (California)
_2005-2006 Stats: 20.5 PPG, 10.1 RPG, 1.4 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Rajon Rondo* (G) (Kentucky)
_2005-2006 Stats: 11.2 PPG, 6.1 RPG, 4.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Cedric Simmons* (F/C) (North Carolina State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 11.8 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 1.7 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Darius Washington Jr.* (G) (Memphis)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.4 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 3.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile


*FRESHMEN:*

*Tyrus Thomas* (F) (LSU)
_2005-2006 Stats: 12.3 PPG, 9.2 RPG, 1.3 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Shawne Williams* (F) (Memphis)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.2 PPG, 6.2 RPG, 1.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If this can get stickied that would be great.

Sources are saying that the following people will make themselves available for the NBA draft.

LaMarcus Aldridge, 6'11 PF/C So. (Texas)
Nick Fazekas, 6'11 PF Jr. (Nevada)
PJ Tucker, 6'5 SF Jr. (Texas)
Josh Boone, 6'10 PF Jr. (Connecticut)
Aaron Gray, 7'0 C Jr. (Pittsburgh)
Marcus Slaughter, 6'8 SF/PF Jr. (San Diego State) *no turning back*
Thomas Gardner, 6'4 SG Jr. (Missouri)
Alexander Johns, 6'10 PF Jr. (Florida State)
Mustafa Shakur, 6'3 PG Jr. (Arizona) 
Richard Roby, 6'5 SG So. (Colorado)
Guillermo Diaz, 6'2 PG/SG Jr. (Miami, Fla.)
Curtis Stinson, 6'3 PG/SG Jr. (Iowa State)
Will Blaylock, 5'11 PG Jr. (Iowa State)
Rajon Rondo, 6'3 PG So. (Kentucky)
Paul Millsap, 6'8 PF Jr. (Louisiana Tech)
Marcus Williams, 6'2 PG Jr. (Connecticut)
Cedric Simmons, 6'9 PF So. (North Carolina State)
Rudy Gay, 6'9 SF So. (Connecticut)
Adam Morrison, 6'8 SF Jr. (Gonzaga)
Tyrus Thomas, 6'9 PF So. (LSU)
Brandon Heath, 6'3 PG Sr. (San Diego State) - he's earned his 5th year back, after being ineligible as a frosh.

So who will be next or do you think is going to be next? I'd love for the Lakers to take Shannon Brown.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Im very surprised by Shakur and Williams. Stunned actually.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

Add, Richard Roby, although he will not sign an agent.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Shakur will be a second round steal IMO. I still think he has some serious untapped potential. He looks amazing sometimes.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> If this can get stickied that would be great.
> 
> Sources are saying that the following people will make themselves available for the NBA draft.
> 
> ...



why,he never progressed at msu why would he make it as a pro.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

rainman said:


> why,he never progressed at msu why would he make it as a pro.


I don't know how you can say this. He has improved tremendously since last year in almost every catagory. His scoring went from 10.2 to 17.2 from his Sophomore to Junior year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rainman said:



> why,he never progressed at msu why would he make it as a pro.


Why do you think he didn't progress at MSU? Didn't he avg. over 18 ppg this year?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Marcus Williams is really going pro after his freshman year? Man, thats suprising. Not because he isn't a good player, but I thought he'd leave after So. year and get one more year of experience. Anyways, hes gonna be a real good player.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Curtis Stinson and Will Blaylock from Iowa State have both declared, though Blaylock is going to withold on hiring an agent.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ESPN Insider says that San Diego State Jr. Brandon Heath is gonna put his name in the draft, but not hire an agent.

Rondo is going to decide about weather to go in 2 weeks.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Why do you think he didn't progress at MSU? Didn't he avg. over 18 ppg this year?


i just think he makes bad decisions on the court, he's always being talked to by izzo and he's short for a 2g, i'll be surprised if he gets drafted, i do like ager and davis though.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

rainman said:


> i just think he makes bad decisions on the court, he's always being talked to by izzo and he's short for a 2g, i'll be surprised if he gets drafted, i do like ager and davis though.


If he gets drafted? Worst comes to worst, he goes in the 2nd round, but he is def. a 1st rounder. He could easily fill a Fred Jones type role. I'll take a player like that.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

bruno34115 said:


> Im very surprised by Shakur and Williams. Stunned actually.


As am I. But I like both of them very much. I think that both will be NBA successes, and I'd love for the Knicks to draft one of them. I think that Shakur is going to be a steal. I'd pick him in the first round. He has tremendous skills, and he was starting to put them together this year. He's going to be a very good player in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I was hyping Maurice Ager at the beginning of the year as much as anybody, but Shannon Brown had the better season. No doubt about it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Truth said he's heard McRoberts is leaning towards entering


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> Truth said he's heard McRoberts is leaning towards entering


Entering...into his major's college next semester at Duke?


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't forget that just because they are entering doesn't mean they can't withdraw their name at this point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

iverson101 said:


> Don't forget that just because they are entering doesn't mean they can't withdraw their name at this point.


No one forgot that. This is just a thread for who has declared.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

i may be to close to the situation as a msu fan, but the word around spartan camp is that shannon is 60/40 staying. most people think he will stay but would not be that surprised if he left. the problem is he is a tweener and that is pushing his draft stock down to late first early second... another year further developing his handle may improve his stock


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cant believe Shakur put his name in. Well again he might just be putting his name out there


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

HKF said:


> No one forgot that. This is just a thread for who has declared.


That's not what it seems like. There are people saying (and im paraphrasing) "oh why did he do that it's such a bad decision he needs to stay" when alot of the time kids will enter just to feel around and figure out where their stock is and what they need to do to raise it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

daaaaaaamnit. Shakur and Williams need to stay. Williams needs more experience. Shakur could have his stock rise with another yr under his belt. I hope it's not true or they pull out. This will suck.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> daaaaaaamnit. Shakur and Williams need to stay. Williams needs more experience. Shakur could have his stock rise with another yr under his belt. I hope it's not true or they pull out. This will suck.


I'm gussing both will stay.


----------



## robstri (Oct 21, 2003)

Look for Cedric Simmons to declare in the next couple of weeks. If he is in the first round then he will probably stay in the draft. He showed well against Aldridge and will not hire an agent.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

According to sources, Rondo will be declaring for the draft but wont be signing an agent.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

thrillhouse said:


> i may be to close to the situation as a msu fan, but the word around spartan camp is that shannon is 60/40 staying. most people think he will stay but would not be that surprised if he left. the problem is he is a tweener and that is pushing his draft stock down to late first early second... another year further developing his handle may improve his stock


I never really saw the negative of a player being a tweener between guard positions, especially when you can utilize them as the 3rd guard. There's always been room in the league for 2 guards in the body of a point guard.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> According to sources, Rondo will be declaring for the draft but wont be signing an agent.


Of all the people, I think he would be the smartest to leave now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is Draftexpress's list:
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1243


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Diaz is official. His stock probably dropped some since last year actually, his injury is a big question mark for a guy that relies so much on athleticism.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Slaughter is official...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Slaughter is official...


I hate this decision, but from Slaughter's point of view it looks smart. No HSers can enter this year and a bunch of HSers will enter in next years draft and be drafted high (Oden, Wright, ETC.). So since he's entering this year, he has a (slim) chance of being taken in the 1st, while if he entered next year, he'd be a definite second round pick.

If Heath hires an agent, looks like it will be all Abukar next year for the Aztecs.


----------



## BlazingHeat (Jul 16, 2004)

I fully expect Heath to stay, but if he doesn't the Aztecs would still probably be the favorites for winning the mountain west. Remember they are getting Lorenzo Wade so if Heath makes the jump Wade will step in and replace him. Wade was a top 100 player coming out of high school and a top 20 SG. If Heath stays even without Slaughter they will be a better team. The freshmen will have improved (what really killed them was the inexperianced PG play by Richie Williams in the end) Williams is super quick and will be much improved along with Kyle Spain. Abukar and Wade would be arguably the two best players in the conference.

With Heath

PG Richie Williams
SG Brandon Heath
SF Lorenzo Wade
PF Kyle Spain
C Mohamed Abukar

Without Heath

PG Richie Williams
SG Lorenzo Wade
F Kyle Spain
F Mohammed Abukar
C Brett Hoerner or Jerome Habel (if he goes to SDSU)


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

BlazingHeat said:


> I fully expect Heath to stay, but if he doesn't the Aztecs would still probably be the favorites for winning the mountain west. Remember they are getting Lorenzo Wade so if Heath makes the jump Wade will step in and replace him. Wade was a top 100 player coming out of high school and a top 20 SG. If Heath stays even without Slaughter they will be a better team. The freshmen will have improved (what really killed them was the inexperianced PG play by Richie Williams in the end) Williams is super quick and will be much improved along with Kyle Spain. Abukar and Wade would be arguably the two best players in the conference.
> 
> With Heath
> 
> ...


Yes, if Slaughter leaves and Heath stays, they will still be very good....But not as good as this year. Where's the rebounding in that lineup? Abukar is basically a 6'10" small forward. Spain would probably be the leading rebounder and that's sad. Hoerner needs to bulk up a bit if he wants to be a starting center. I still see the Aztecs winning the MWC next year if Heath stays, but if he goes I dunno about that. The MWC is getting tons of good big men now like Nevill, Plaisted, and Smith.


----------



## simone (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is an updated 2006 draft: http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba/nba_draft/2006_nba_mock_draft-ar22954.html


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rondo is looking into getting an agent.


----------



## king_mane32 (Apr 5, 2006)

i'm surprised that marcus williams, roby, and shakur are entering the draft...and rondo is a good player but i don't think he should enter.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

iverson101 said:


> Rondo is looking into getting an agent.


Ooops. That was stupid.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Paul Millsap isn't coming back and has hired an agent...


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

TM said:


> Ooops. That was stupid.


I don't tihnk so, there are absolutely no good PGs in the draft this year. A few decent ones but not many that will go ahead of Rondo.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

The Grail says Tucker and Aaron Gray are going to enter the draft, but they haven't officially announced it yet.

McRoberts is gone, but he hasn't officially announced it yet.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Throw Marcus Williams (UConn) on the list


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/39865/20060406/tucker_and_gray_to_declare_for_draft/

PJ Tucker and Aaron Gray as well...


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/39865/20060406/tucker_and_gray_to_declare_for_draft/
> 
> PJ Tucker and Aaron Gray as well...


Aaron Gray is a bum, he should really stay in school, but if some team drafts him it better be in the late, late first round! His size won't do him any good in the NBA.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

iverson101 said:


> The Grail says Tucker and Aaron Gray are going to enter the draft, but they haven't officially announced it yet.
> 
> McRoberts is gone, but he hasn't officially announced it yet.


Yeah, it's just a matter of time. 

I personally think it's a big mistake, and not just because I'm a Duke fan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ralaw said:


> Aaron Gray is a bum, he should really stay in school, but if some team drafts him it better be in the late, late first round! His size won't do him any good in the NBA.


I honestly feel he's just testing the process, but I also concur with your opinion. As a junior, he might as well test the process, because this is the last chance he has to learn what he needs to improve upon before going pro.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Rumor Mill: Josh McRoberts (DX.com) 



> -NBA sources in Portsmouth confirmed to DraftExpress that Josh McRoberts and his camp have set up appointments with three of the heaviest hitting NBA agents in the business over the next week or so. Although he’s still in the information gathering process, it appears to be only a matter of time now until McRoberts makes his final decision known.


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Yea I think Josh is ready for the NBA and not suprised by his move. But I know Coach K will be upset, all his best recruits leave for the NBA right away. Aaron Gray doesnt do anything when he plays, he was like pick 14 at the beginning of the mock drafts now hes totally gone, because he does nothing. PJ Tucker though, is a fabulous player and easily a top 20 pick. I wonder if Gibson will follow the Texas trails with Aldridge and Tucker for sure.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

NeTs15VC said:


> But I know Coach K will be upset, all his best recruits leave for the NBA right away.




Elton Brand, Shane Battier, Jason Williams, Mike Dunleavy, Carlos Boozer, JJ Redick, Shelden Williams


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Throw Tyrus Thomas (LSU) on the list..


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Updated April 9 with player statistics and draft profiles.

Also, if a moderator wants to merge this thread with the one already "pinned" at the top of the page, please feel free to. I didn't notice the aforementioned early entries thread when I created this one.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Throw Tyrus Thomas (LSU) on the list..


And LaMarcus Aldridge.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Has Tyrus Thomas announced?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

dang,,,Tyrus needs to stay his A$* in college for at least one more year..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> dang,,,Tyrus needs to stay his A$* in college for at least one more year..


IMO, it's smart for him to go, he has a chance at being the #1 pick, but next year, he's gonna slip a little bit since that draft is loaded.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ced Simmons (NCSU)


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

TM said:


> Elton Brand, Shane Battier, Jason Williams, Mike Dunleavy, Carlos Boozer, JJ Redick, Shelden Williams


Of the 7 you listed, 4 of them wen't Pro early.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't think McRoberts should be going into the draft, but as a UNC fan I'm not complaining. He would've been the focal point of the Duke offense next year and have the honorary privilige of being dominated by Hansbrough and Wright. 

I'm still waiting for Morrison to officially declare...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

IIRC Jay Williams was the 1st Dukie under coach K to leave early.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> IIRC Jay Williams was the 1st Dukie under coach K to leave early.


Nope, Elton Brand, William Avery, Dunleavy Jr. and Corey Maggette all left Duke early...


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

That's what happens when you badmouth your underclassmen to NBA gms in order to worsen their draft stock and ensure they stay in school.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So is it official that McRoberts is declaring


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bruno34115 said:


> Of the 7 you listed, 4 of them wen't Pro early.


Read more closely



TM said:


> NeTs15VC said:
> 
> 
> > But I know Coach K will be upset, all his best recruits leave for the NBA right away.
> ...


"all" - no, not all

"leave right away" - none of those people i listed left early after their first season (= "right away)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Draftexpress reports that Tyrus Thomas has a tentative press conference scheduled for Monday in which he plans to announce he is entering the draft. They report he's not going to hire an agent.

http://www.draftexpress.com/dedaily.php?p=645


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

FSU's Johnson to declare for NBA Draft 



> FSU announced Saturday that Johnson will declare for the draft but not sign with an agent, leaving open the chance he will return for his senior season.





> Junior power forward Al Thornton is also a question mark for the Seminoles.... He has not yet announced his plans.





> Charles Roberts, Johnson's godfather, told the Tallahassee Democrat that Johnson would probably have to be considered a top-15 pick to remain in the draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Johnson is a big dude who almost completely blows my mock draft up. I'm not going to include him, but dude's a first round pick for sure.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Johnson is maybe 6'9" with thick soles, can't handle the ball and has no touch outside 4 feet. Yeah, he will be back at FSU next year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

don't hate just cause he's on an ACC team not called North Carolina


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

TM said:


> don't hate just cause he's on an ACC team not called North Carolina


What do you want me to say? He's the next Amare Stoudamire? He's a nice college player but has very limited skills at this point for the NBA. His stock might not get much higher next year though, he's pretty old for a junior, and he hates academics like the plague so he very well might leave.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

He'd go higher in a better draft?

Yes, say he's the next Amare... RIGHT NOW!


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Good news: 

Tiago Splitter and Spanish PG Sergio Rodriguez IN accodring to draftexpress...


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

More: 

Aaron Afflalo and Jordan Farmer enter w/o agents (espn.com)


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

bruno34115 said:


> More:
> 
> Aaron Afflalo and Jordan Farmer enter w/o agents (espn.com)


Why must you leave Mr. Frodo?
Well, if he sticks in I wish him well :cheers:... But I'd still like to see him back.

As for Afflalo, I expected this. Coming from Compton, he _has_ to get in if he's at his peak in terms of draft stock... He's this far along and he owes it to himself to capitalize before it's too late. Not to say that he can't improve and work his relative stock up, but he may face stronger, deeper drafts in the future.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

shannon brown has reportedly entered the draft but will not hire an agent....if he doesnt get a likely first round grade he will probably pull out. im not sure what is best, next year is a deeper draft but he may be able improve his stock with a strong senior season


----------



## MoonTheLoon (Apr 25, 2006)

Shawne Williams will enter the draft, hasn't hired an agent yet, likely will stay in if he sees himself being a top-20 pick.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Darius Washington is entering the draft as well.



> University of Memphis standout Shawne Williams plans to make himself eligible for the 2006 NBA Draft but will not immediately hire an agent, Williams’ grandfather told The Commercial Appeal today. Consequently, the freshman forward can maintain his college eligibility and return to the Tigers if he withdraws from the draft by June 18. The draft is June 28.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Link 

Darius looks like he's going to stay in the draft no matter where he is projected to go. Shawne Williams will return if he's not a "Top 20" pick, so he's as good as gone.

I don't blame Shawne Williams for leaving, and I think he'll be successful. I can't say the same about Darius Washington, but I hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

There are some pretty good ball players getting bumped to the second round. don't get me wrong - this isn't turning into a great draft or anything, but there it's going to be better than we thought.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I read Marcus Williams of Zona was gonna announce Thursday.

I'm kinda hoping he stays for us at least another yr.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ronnie Brewer should declare for the draft any day now.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Has Bargnani still not announced for the draft or what? I haven't heard anything...


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Has Bargnani still not announced for the draft or what? I haven't heard anything...


Not officially. He's waiting for the last minute before the deadline (11:59 p.m. on April 29)... :biggrin:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

It's official: Andrea said "YES"

http://www.legabasket.it/

:banana:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> It's official: Andrea said "YES"
> 
> http://www.legabasket.it/
> 
> :banana:



Actually since I speak a little Italian I read that and didn't see where it said he entered. I read where it talked about the NBA is all.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

He's in.

He said that he will be at the Draft and the next year in NBA, but righ now he's only focused on the italian league to win the championship with Treviso.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> He's in.
> 
> He said that he will be at the Draft and the next year in NBA, but righ now he's only focused on the italian league to win the championship with Treviso.



I hope he did enter, but I still haven't seen anything that tells me he did.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I hope he did enter, but I still haven't seen anything that tells me he did.


He said clearly that yesterday.

"Ok,mi sono dichiarato ma adesso l’argomento lo vorrei accantonare per un po’, vediamo ciò che succede dopo ma parlarne adesso non ha molto senso. Posso solo aggiungere che quando da bambino cominciai a giocare mai avrei immaginato di poter arrivare a questo punto. Ma ora sono e voglio essere concentrato solo sulla Benetton»."

"Ok, I have declared myself but now I would want to set aside the argument for a little ..."
"... I can only add that when I started to play when I was child, I would have never imagined of being able to arrive to this point.
But now I want to be concentrated on the Benetton ".


I don't remember when the official list of the players in the 2006draft will be released, but Bargnani is going to be there.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cal's Powe to stay in NBA draft


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Fazekas to withdraw from draft, return to Nevada


----------

